
Maciej Cegłowski raises $100,000 to stop tptacek tweeting about Eric Raymond - PeterMikhailov
https://twitter.com/sweis/status/971801031699980290
======
iopuy
Who is Maciej Cegłowski and who is Eric Raymond?

~~~
ComputerGuru
ESR:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond)

~~~
jwilk
Non-mobile link:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_S._Raymond)

~~~
ComputerGuru
I don’t understand why Wikipedia still serves a different link to mobile
browsers. Responsive design (especially for what is basically an all-text
website) is a thing, and the client should choose which stylesheet and what
image sizes it selects. Plus we wouldn’t have this mobile link vs desktop link
nonsense.

